# Groupon. AGAIN!



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

More groupons telling folks tipping is not necessary.

Their guidelines state this: "Unless the Fine Print specifically states otherwise, gratuity typically isn't included with a Groupon. Please be sure to tip on the full amount of the pre-discounted bill."

Yet they still have "No need to tip" on the latest info for an uber groupon. I pointed out that tips are NOT included with uber. Getting a bit sick of this. Everyone please email them and ask them to STOP putting that language in the uber group one.

Ad below:


$6 for Three Free Consecutive Rides (up to $8 each) for New Uber Users ($24 value)
After signing up online, riders can summon a ride using the iPhone or Android app, which tracks the car's whereabouts on a built-in map. Within minutes, a courteous driver shows up to spirit you away. Payments are hassle free and automatically charged to your credit card on file, plus there is no need to tip.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Within minutes, a *courteous *driver shows up to spirit you away.


This doesn't apply to me..... this only applies to _courteous _drivers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is accurate though as no tip is needed.

A tip may be desired, or even accepted but that in no way indicates that it is needed.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I just checked the Groupon Site for my location and there seems to be an improvement in the wording.
NO mention of the "Tip Included" wording posted recently in another thread.
Could be different in other markets?

_*About Uber*

Uber is a business based in San Francisco, CA. It was founded in 2009 and offers work to freelancers in 50 states (and Washington, DC). Uber is an app that connects riders with nearby driver-partners in 260 cities and 45 countries.

Driver Program

Uber driver-partners use their personal cars and pay for their gas and expenses. The company is primarily a marketplace platform for passengers and drivers. Uber's smartphone app connects riders with drivers using GPS technology.

Depending upon the location and time of day, Uber trips can be cheaper than a standard cab fare. Savings drop when you use the service during peak times as there is a higher demand for drivers. At such times, which include rush hour traffic hours, you may expect to pay higher rates than usual.

Uber also features a unique rating system. After an Uber trip is complete, both the driver and passenger rate one another. Riders comment on aspects such as the promptness of their driver's service and cleanliness of the vehicle. Drivers rate the behavior of the passengers.

Rider Program

Always the ride you want. The best way to get wherever you're going. Tap a button, get a ride. Choose your ride and set your location. You'll see your driver's picture and vehicle details, and can track their arrival on the map. Choose how to pay. No phone calls to make, no pick-ups to schedule. With 24/7 availability, request a ride any time of day, any day of the year. You rate, we listen. Rate your driver and provide anonymous feedback about your trip. Your input helps us make every ride a 5-star experience. _
*Riders have the option to tip drivers.*


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> More groupons telling folks tipping is not necessary.
> 
> Their guidelines state this: "Unless the Fine Print specifically states otherwise, gratuity typically isn't included with a Groupon. Please be sure to tip on the full amount of the pre-discounted bill."
> 
> ...


Sending you a PM about this-


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Courteous driver? Am I supposed to get out of my vehicle and bow graciously before the entitled pax prior to he or she entering my vehicle...? Cause I do not recall reading anything like that in the uber tos... 

And whoever wrote this: "After signing up online, riders can *summon a ride* using the iPhone or Android app, which tracks the car's whereabouts on a built-in map. Within minutes, a courteous driver shows up to *spirit you away*."... this almost seems like it was written by peeps into voodoo... haha


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

As a former business owner, I know that Groupon does not write those ads. UBER wrote the ad, and submitted it to Groupon, who then posted it.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> More groupons telling folks tipping is not necessary.
> ...
> Ad below:
> 
> ...


Easy solution: don't take 5.0 (new rider) pings.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prius Mike said:


> Easy solution: don't take 5.0 (new rider) pings.


But how are you sure that the 5.o ping is not a veteran rider who consistently tips cash?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is accurate though as no tip is needed.
> 
> A tip may be desired, or even accepted but that in no way indicates that it is needed.


Yes, but it's completely opposite to Groupons stated policy, which is to ENCOURAGE tipping. Groupon says to "Please tip on the full amount of the pre-discounted bill."

So when the no need to tip wording is added, it is clearly meant to discourage tipping and make it seem included. If Groupon wants to say they encourage tipping, they shouldn't allow Uber to put that in the ad.

And besides, with these rates, you're wrong. Tipping is desperately needed. If I got the same $4-5 tip from every trip, like I do on average for every pizza delivery, this would be a viable actual job.



Uber's Guber said:


> But how are you sure that the 5.o ping is not a veteran rider who consistently tips cash?


About 3% of the time it is. But that doesn't make up for the 97%.



Mista T said:


> As a former business owner, I know that Groupon does not write those ads. UBER wrote the ad, and submitted it to Groupon, who then posted it.


Yes, but as I pointed out, it's in complete opposition to their stated policy of encouraging tipping. And they do have control of the wording, to a point.



ÜberKraut said:


> I just checked the Groupon Site for my location and there seems to be an improvement in the wording.
> NO mention of the "Tip Included" wording posted recently in another thread.
> Could be different in other markets?
> 
> ...


Nope, the top one for my area is a coupon for Austin/San Antonio and hasn't changed. Maybe this is why some areas seem to get fewer tips than others. I know in Houston it's just abysmal.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> But how are you sure that the 5.o ping is not a veteran rider who consistently tips cash?


Your choice. I'd much sooner accept a 4.99 passenger.


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is accurate though as no tip is needed.
> 
> A tip may be desired, or even accepted but that in no way indicates that it is needed.


There is 'no need to tip' anyone. Your just a jerk if you don't.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Sl0re10 said:


> There is 'no need to tip' anyone. Your just a jerk if you don't.


One persons jerk is another persons hero.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Sl0re10 said:


> Your just a jerk if you don't.


You are = you're, not your.
Grammar is important.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/warning-to-many-up-posters.260495/


----------

